# Christian Liberty and Pretense



## Scott (Aug 31, 2005)

Ch. 20.4 of the WCF provides:



> And because the powers which God hath ordained, and the liberty which Christ hath purchased, are not intended by God to destroy, but mutually to uphold and preserve one another, they who, upon pretense of Christian liberty, shall oppose any lawful power, or the lawful exercise of it, whether it be civil or ecclesiastical, resist the ordinance of God.[402] And, for their publishing of such opinions, or maintaining of such practices, as are contrary to the light of nature, or to the known principles of Christianity (whether concerning faith, worship, or conversation), or to the power of godliness; or, such erroneous opinions or practices, as either in their own nature, or in the manner of publishing or maintaining them, are destructive to the external peace and order which Christ hath established in the church, they may lawfully be called to account, and proceeded against, by the censures of the church.[403]



What does "pretense" mean here? If it means that the person only pretends to believe something but does not really believe it, this would seem to be limited. That certainly did not seem to be the practice of reformed churches or civil magistrates (ie. when supressing heresy, there was not an inquiry into the sincerity of the accused's beliefs - rather there was a focus on whether the accused was objectively wrong).


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 31, 2005)

At http://www.dictionary.com, one of the various definitions given of "pretense" is, "A right asserted with or without foundation; a claim." Thus, the word is not solely used to mean insincerely professed beliefs, but can also mean sincerely professed beliefs, including ones that are flawed. The above definition in particular seems perfectly suited to fit with the context of this section of the Confession, meaning that those who try to appeal to "Christian liberty" as giving them a right to resist lawful powers actually do so without any foundation under that claimed right, and really do not understand the freedom true Christian liberty grants them.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 31, 2005)

The people being spoken of use Christian liberty as an excuse NOT to obey the law, and thereby do not understand Christian liberty. Christ freed us from sin that we might OBEY the law, not dismiss it.

In this context, "under pretense" would mean under the flag of Christian liberty, or using Chrisian liberty as their reason for disobedience.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 31, 2005)

Another way it might have just as easily been worded would be "upon *presumption* of Christian liberty."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 31, 2005)

to Chris and Jeff. The "flag of Christian liberty" flies over all sorts of arguments for deviating from the laws of God in faith, worship and practice, but the authorities that God has ordained, civil and ecclesiastical, may not countenance such arguments whether they arise from sincere conviction or insincere.


----------



## Scott (Sep 1, 2005)

I think you guys are probably right. Any historical definitions of "pretense?"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 1, 2005)

I have seen the word "color" used as a virtual synonym for "pretense" in certain older documents such as in the Maryland Constitution that existed until 1851: "That, as it is the duty of every man to worship God in such a manner as he thinks most acceptable to him; all persons professing the Christian religion, are equally entitled to protection in their religious liberty; wherefore no person ought by any law to be molested...on account of his religious practice; unless, under the color [pretense] of religion any man shall disturb the good order, peace or safety of the State, or shall infringe the laws of morality. . .yet the Legislature may, in their discretion, lay a general and equal tax, for the support of the Christian religion." 

David Dickson (_Truth's Victory Over Error_, 1684) associates the pretense of Christian liberty with the doctrines of the Libertines and Antinomians.



> Quest. III. "Do they who upon pretence of Christian liberty, practice any sin, or cherish any lust, destroy thereby the end of Christian liberty?"
> 
> Yes; Gal. 5.13. 1 Pet. 2.16. 2 Pet. 2.19. John 8.34. Luke 1.74,75.
> 
> ...


----------

